# Go SMS and lock screen wallpaper



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok I've had 2 issues with this great fone n i hope sum1 could help point me 2 the rite direction for a fix.. The 1st issue I have is tht i use gosms and when I receive a text my led lite doesn't blink I've made sure n my settings n gosms tht its checked but for whatever reason it doesn't blink.. Now my 2nd issue is tht when set a picture as my wallpaper for the lock screen it doesn't show up and I'm unsure on how to fix this can sum1 plz help...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

